# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل 96

## mohammadturk68

سلام خدمت دوستان . من امروز شرایط ترمیم معدل شهریور 96 رو پرسیدم . قیمت هر درس 22 هزار تومانه و یدونه هم شهریه ثابت به مبلغ 45 هزارتومان داره . توصیه من اینه که بعد گرفتن یارانه ها برین ثبت نام کنین تو مدارس بزرگسال  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mimnoon

> سلام خدمت دوستان . من امروز شرایط ترمیم معدل شهریور 96 رو پرسیدم . قیمت هر درس 22 هزار تومانه و یدونه هم شهریه ثابت به مبلغ 45 هزارتومان داره . توصیه من اینه که بعد گرفتن یارانه ها برین ثبت نام کنین تو مدارس بزرگسال


تا کی فرصت داریم ثبت نام کنیم؟

----------


## mohammadturk68

> تا کی فرصت داریم ثبت نام کنیم؟


از چهارشنبه این هفته ثبت نام شروع میشه

----------


## mimnoon

> از چهارشنبه این هفته ثبت نام شروع میشه


چه مدارکی لازم هست برای ثبت نام؟

----------


## mohammadturk68

> چه مدارکی لازم هست برای ثبت نام؟


به من گفتن4 قطعه عکس که باید پشتشم نامتو بنویسی . یدونه کپی از صفحات اول و دوم شناسنامه + کپی کارت ملی + 22 تومن قیمت هر درس + 45 تومن شهریه ثابت

----------


## ghafaripour

ببخشید آدرس و مشخصات این مدارس بزرگسالان رو از کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟
و اینکه از چهارشنبه تا چه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام هستش؟

----------


## Liverlover

> سلام خدمت دوستان . من امروز شرایط ترمیم معدل شهریور 96 رو پرسیدم . قیمت هر درس 22 هزار تومانه و یدونه هم شهریه ثابت به مبلغ 45 هزارتومان داره . توصیه من اینه که بعد گرفتن یارانه ها برین ثبت نام کنین تو مدارس بزرگسال


من تو يه شهري ديپلم گرفتم كه منطقه سه بود.ميتونم امتحاناي ترميم معدل رو تو يه شهر ديگه بدم كه منطقه دو هستش؟

----------


## ghafaripour

> من تو يه شهري ديپلم گرفتم كه منطقه سه بود.ميتونم امتحاناي ترميم معدل رو تو يه شهر ديگه بدم كه منطقه دو هستش؟


طبق آیین نامه نمی تونید باید برید همون منطقه که بودید ترمیم کنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاثیر معدل مثبته...معدل 20هم بشید فرقی با 10نداریدو.....اب درهاونگ نکوبید

----------


## mohammadturk68

> من تو يه شهري ديپلم گرفتم كه منطقه سه بود.ميتونم امتحاناي ترميم معدل رو تو يه شهر ديگه بدم كه منطقه دو هستش؟


توهمون منطقه ای که امتحانات نهایی رو دادی باید تو شهرویور بری برای ترمیم ثبت نام کنی

----------


## mohammadturk68

> تاثیر معدل مثبته...معدل 20هم بشید فرقی با 10نداریدو.....اب درهاونگ نکوبید


نه داداش . ربطی به معدل نداره . نمرات خام هر درس ملاکه برای کنکور . مثلا کسی که تو ادبیات 17 گرفته با 20 فرقی نداره چون هردوتاشون 25% رو میگیرن . اینجاش اونیه که تو میگی . نمره ها که میرن پایین درصد های مثبت هم کم میشه

----------


## mohammadturk68

> ببخشید آدرس و مشخصات این مدارس بزرگسالان رو از کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟
> و اینکه از چهارشنبه تا چه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام هستش؟


باید به مدرسه خودت بری اونجا راهنماییت میکنن که کدوم مدرسه بزرگسال بری ثبت نام کنی . از چهارشنبه شروع میشه . فک کنم ثبت نامم محدود باشه پس عجله کنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما بهتره بری حرفای دکتر خدایی گوش بدی...معدل یا نمره 10با 20الان فرقی نداره.....ی نمونه رتبه زیر 2هزار نشون بده زده باشه اعمال تاثیر مثبت....؟


> نه داداش . ربطی به معدل نداره . نمرات خام هر درس ملاکه برای کنکور . مثلا کسی که تو ادبیات 17 گرفته با 20 فرقی نداره چون هردوتاشون 25% رو میگیرن . اینجاش اونیه که تو میگی . نمره ها که میرن پایین درصد های مثبت هم کم میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستای گلم ترمیم بیهودس مگر اینکه قطعی بشه ک محاله...شما فرض کنید همه روز زدی 80 یکی دیگه با معدل 20همه روز زده 80 ولی برای مثال زیست رو از شما کمتر زده باز شما جلو میفتی....اگه هدفتون رتبه بالای 20هزار منطقه س بله برید.....وگرنه تو رتبه های خوب اصن مهم نیست...سامان تارم معدل 14..وخیلیا معدل 12 رتبه دو سه تک شدن

----------


## ninish

فقط زمين رو حتما ٢٠ بگير،كنكور دست نزني به زمين اون نمره رو واست اعمال ميكنن((٢٥ درصد)) 
من از خود همون سيستم پاسخگوييش پرسيدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AMiN-

*اگه رتبه تون حدود +20000 میشه و معدل ترمیمی تون هم میتونه خیلی بالا باشه برین ترمیم 
زیر 20000 اکثرا نمرات و معدل بالای 17 هستش حداقل و تاثیر مثبت تقریبا میشه گفت نیست

.




 نوشته اصلی توسط ninish


فقط زمين رو حتما ٢٠ بگير،كنكور دست نزني به زمين اون نمره رو واست اعمال ميكنن((٢٥ درصد)) 
من از خود همون سيستم پاسخگوييش پرسيدم 


کانامه تونو حتما واسه من عکسشو بزارین میخوام ببینم حرف من درسته یا پاسخگوی سنجش*

----------


## Amir h

> *اگه رتبه تون حدود +20000 میشه و معدل ترمیمی تون هم میتونه خیلی بالا باشه برین ترمیم 
> زیر 20000 اکثرا نمرات و معدل بالای 17 هستش حداقل و تاثیر مثبت تقریبا میشه گفت نیست
> 
> .
> کانامه تونو حتما واسه من عکسشو بزارین میخوام ببینم حرف من درسته یا پاسخگوی سنجش*


حالا واقعاً نمرات رو تو دیپکد عوض میکنن؟؟؟ 2.سنجش تاثیر میده تو کنکور؟؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir h


حالا واقعاً نمرات رو تو دیپکد عوض میکنن؟؟؟ 2.سنجش تاثیر میده تو کنکور؟؟؟



شوخی که ندارن 
میگم که زیر 20k تقریبا تاثیری وجود نداره ! هستا اما خیلی خیلی کم*

----------


## amir1378

> فقط زمين رو حتما ٢٠ بگير،كنكور دست نزني به زمين اون نمره رو واست اعمال ميكنن((٢٥ درصد)) 
> من از خود همون سيستم پاسخگوييش پرسيدم


دقیقا منم یه همچین چیزی توی ذهنم بود خواستم بگم 
ر.ا:به نظرم تنها درسی که ارزش ترمیم داره زمین شناسی هست  اونم اگه رتبه بخوای یا دارو

----------


## Amir h

> *
> شوخی که ندارن 
> میگم که زیر 20k تقریبا تاثیری وجود نداره ! هستا اما خیلی خیلی کم*


عزیز منظورم واسه بالای 20000 هست

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir h


عزیز منظورم واسه بالای 20000 هست



اگه وضعیتش جوری باشه بتونن 100%*

----------


## Amir h

> *
> اگه وضعیتش جوری باشه بتونن 100%*


واقعاً نمرات رو تو دیپکد عوض میکنن؟؟؟ 2.سنجش تاثیر میده تو کنکور؟؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir h


واقعاً نمرات رو تو دیپکد عوض میکنن؟؟؟ 2.سنجش تاثیر میده تو کنکور؟؟؟


یه کد جدید برای نمرات ترمیمی میدن
گفتم که اگه نمرات بتونن تراز درس های داوطلب رو زیاد کنن تاثیر میدن100%*

----------


## ninish

> *اگه رتبه تون حدود +20000 میشه و معدل ترمیمی تون هم میتونه خیلی بالا باشه برین ترمیم 
> زیر 20000 اکثرا نمرات و معدل بالای 17 هستش حداقل و تاثیر مثبت تقریبا میشه گفت نیست
> 
> .
> کانامه تونو حتما واسه من عکسشو بزارین میخوام ببینم حرف من درسته یا پاسخگوی سنجش*


داداشم بحث كه ندارم شما اطلاعاتت خيلي بالاس ولي منطق اينو ميگه چون تك درسه حتي اگه يه درس تاثير بذاره ببره بالا همونو تاثير ميدن به جاي صفر درصد چيزي حدود ٢٥ درصد زمين ميذارن ترازشو تاثير ميدن 
ايشالا حرف شما درست باشه رفيقموني ولي خب اونم پاسخگوي سنجشه كارشناسه

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ninish


داداشم بحث كه ندارم شما اطلاعاتت خيلي بالاس ولي منطق اينو ميگه چون تك درسه حتي اگه يه درس تاثير بذاره ببره بالا همونو تاثير ميدن به جاي صفر درصد چيزي حدود ٢٥ درصد زمين ميذارن ترازشو تاثير ميدن 
ايشالا حرف شما درست باشه رفيقموني ولي خب اونم پاسخگوي سنجشه كارشناسه


عزیز من گوش کن !
من یه سوال پارسال درمورد متن دفترچه پرسیدم!
میگفت همچین چیزی نیست ! جالبیش اینه خودشم کپی پیستش کرد واسم 
گفتم پس این چیه ؟! گفت اون مال پارسالو نوشته! گفتم خو عقل کل تو دفترچه امسالم واسه امسالو مینویسه دیگه !
اعتمادی نیس بهشون
ضمنا هیچ سازمانی منطق حالیش نیس : )*

----------


## ninish

> *
> عزیز من گوش کن !
> من یه سوال پارسال درمورد متن دفترچه پرسیدم!
> میگفت همچین چیزی نیست ! جالبیش اینه خودشم کپی پیستش کرد واسم 
> گفتم پس این چیه ؟! گفت اون مال پارسالو نوشته! گفتم خو عقل کل تو دفترچه امسالم واسه امسالو مینویسه دیگه !
> اعتمادی نیس بهشون
> ضمنا هیچ سازمانی منطق حالیش نیس : )*


اينكه حرفاشون كشكه رو ميدونم ولي بذار يه خرده با اين رويا خوش باشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a.ka

آخرین مهلت ثبت نام ترمیم کیه؟

----------


## Amir h

> *
> یه کد جدید برای نمرات ترمیمی میدن
> گفتم که اگه نمرات بتونن تراز درس های داوطلب رو زیاد کنن تاثیر میدن100%*


میدونم آخه پارسال یه سری از بچه ها ترمیم کرده بودن میگفتن اصن نمراتشون تو دیپکد عوض نشده یا اگرم شده موقع ثبت نام کنکور سنجش نمراتو وارد نکرده تو فرم ثبت نام

----------


## mohammadturk68

2 هفته فقط ثبت نام میکنناااااااااااااا

----------


## mimnoon

اگر یکبار در طرح ترمیم معدل ،مثلا سال گذشته شرکت کرده باشیم،امسال هم میتونیم شرکت کنیم؟یا فقط کلا یکبار حق شرکت داریم؟

----------


## mimnoon

> اگر یکبار در طرح ترمیم معدل ،مثلا سال گذشته شرکت کرده باشیم،امسال هم میتونیم شرکت کنیم؟یا فقط کلا یکبار حق شرکت داریم؟


کسی اطلاع نداره؟؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام خدمت دوستان . من امروز شرایط ترمیم معدل شهریور 96 رو پرسیدم . قیمت هر درس 22 هزار تومانه و یدونه هم شهریه ثابت به مبلغ 45 هزارتومان داره . توصیه من اینه که بعد گرفتن یارانه ها برین ثبت نام کنین تو مدارس بزرگسال


ترمیم معدل برای چی آخه؟؟وقتی هیچ تاثیری نداره.. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mimnoon

> ترمیم معدل برای چی آخه؟؟وقتی هیچ تاثیری نداره..


شما میدونید کی اعلام میکنن که برای کنکور ۹۷ تاثیر معدل مثبت هست یا خیر؟

----------


## Egotist

بیا باز به این جماعت بفهمون ترمیم اتلاف وقته
مگه میفهمن؟
باز این ترمیمیا خوبن: دی
دیپلم مجددیا خیلی فانن دیگه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​والا تا بهشون میگی فک میکنن حسودی میکنی....واقعا مهم نیست دوست  من یااصن همین سامان تارم معدلش 14بود 680شد...


> بیا باز به این جماعت بفهمون ترمیم اتلاف وقته
> مگه میفهمن؟
> باز این ترمیمیا خوبن: دی
> دیپلم مجددیا خیلی فانن دیگه

----------


## IMAN7

> ​والا تا بهشون میگی فک میکنن حسودی میکنی....واقعا مهم نیست دوست  من یااصن همین سامان تارم معدلش 14بود 680شد...


بله متاسفانه تو سال کنکور خودکار دست کسی بدی هم فکر بد میکنه طرف :Yahoo (117):  چه برسه مشاوره درباره بحثی مثل معدل!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> شما میدونید کی اعلام میکنن که برای کنکور ۹۷ تاثیر معدل مثبت هست یا خیر؟


ن والا...ولی ب احتمال زیاد مثبته.

----------


## mohammadturk68

فقط یک بار میشه تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کرد!!! برای رتبه های زیر 3000 . من از مسئول های ترمیم پرسیدن گفتن تاثیرش قطعیه . پس بشینید واسه ترمیم خوب بخونید چون امسال تاثیرش قطعی شده دیگه تاثیر مثبت رفته خونشون :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mamad1

> فقط یک بار میشه تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کرد!!! برای رتبه های زیر 3000 . من از مسئول های ترمیم پرسیدن گفتن تاثیرش قطعیه . پس بشینید واسه ترمیم خوب بخونید چون امسال تاثیرش قطعی شده دیگه تاثیر مثبت رفته خونشون


مسئولای ترمیم دقیقا کیان؟  :Yahoo (21):  و در ضمن وقتی همه میگن 99 درصد مثبته، اون مسئول ترمیم دو ماه زودتر از اعلام از کجا می دونه قطعیه؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mimnoon

> فقط یک بار میشه تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کرد!!! برای رتبه های زیر 3000 . من از مسئول های ترمیم پرسیدن گفتن تاثیرش قطعیه . پس بشینید واسه ترمیم خوب بخونید چون امسال تاثیرش قطعی شده دیگه تاثیر مثبت رفته خونشون


وقتی امسال خبر لو رفتن سوالات امتحان نهایی آمد  پس احتمال اینکه تاثیر مثبت باشه خیلی بیشتره تا تاثیر قطعی
چرا بعد از اینکه چند سال تاثیر مثبت بوده دوباره میخوان قطعی کنند
فقط ذهن دانش آموزان کنکور رو درگیر میکنند

----------


## Egotist

> فقط یک بار میشه تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کرد!!! برای رتبه های زیر 3000 . من از مسئول های ترمیم پرسیدن گفتن تاثیرش قطعیه . پس بشینید واسه ترمیم خوب بخونید چون امسال تاثیرش قطعی شده دیگه تاثیر مثبت رفته خونشون



دایی ، مایی که داریم میگیم اینجا تاثیر مثبته
خون صحنه خوردیم به نوعی  :Yahoo (76): 
تاثیر هم اخر شهریور اعلام میکنن تا اوایل مهر بزرگوار

----------


## mohammadturk68

برای رتبه های زیر 2000 تاثیر نداره :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mpaarshin

من و چندتا از دوستام که میشناسم ترمیم رفتن نمراتشون تکون نخورد تو دیپکد
تاثیر مثبت باشه ترمیم وقت تلف کردنه تاثیر قطعیم باشه بازم وقت تلف کردنه چون حداقل ۴ ماه زمان میبره البته بستگی به تعداد درس داره

----------


## Amir h

> من و چندتا از دوستام که میشناسم ترمیم رفتن نمراتشون تکون نخورد تو دیپکد
> تاثیر مثبت باشه ترمیم وقت تلف کردنه تاثیر قطعیم باشه بازم وقت تلف کردنه چون حداقل ۴ ماه زمان میبره البته بستگی به تعداد درس داره


ببخشید این که میگین نمرات عوض نشده تو دیپکد واسه چی عوض نشده خب شاید پیگیری نکردین واسه بعضیا رو عوض کردن

----------


## mohammadturk68

> ببخشید این که میگین نمرات عوض نشده تو دیپکد واسه چی عوض نشده خب شاید پیگیری نکردین واسه بعضیا رو عوض کردن


کسایی که مدرک گواهی فارغ التحصیلی موقت رو ارائه نکردند , نمرات اونا عوض نشده

----------


## Amir h

> کسایی که مدرک گواهی فارغ التحصیلی موقت رو ارائه نکردند , نمرات اونا عوض نشده


منظورتون همون گواهی موقت قبولی هست؟؟
یعنی اگه اونو بهشون بدیم نمره ها عوض میشه تو دیپکد و واسه سنجش ارسال میشه

----------


## mohammadturk68

> منظورتون همون گواهی موقت قبولی هست؟؟
> یعنی اگه اونو بهشون بدیم نمره ها عوض میشه تو دیپکد و واسه سنجش ارسال میشه


بله دیگه من اولش رفتم گفتن باید مدرک فارغ التحصیلی موقت رو از مدسه بگیری و مهر و امضا مدیر کنی و یدونه هم باید کارنامه بگیری که زیرش ننوشته باشه :این کارنامه قابل استناد است" اگه اینارو ببری و تو مدارس بزرگسال ثبت نام کنی , ثبت نامت قطعی میشه و این نمرات تو کارنامه نمیاد یعنی اصلا کارنامه جدیدی نمیدن و این نمرات رو برای سازمان سنجش جهت اعمال 25% تو کنکور 97 استفاده میکنن و این هفته فک کنم هفته آخر ثبت نام ترمیم معدل تو مدارس بزرگسال باشه و ب منم گفتن که نمره خام هر درس کسی ک 17 بگیره با کسی ک 20 بگیره فرقی نداره :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amir h

> بله دیگه من اولش رفتم گفتن باید مدرک فارغ التحصیلی موقت رو از مدسه بگیری و مهر و امضا مدیر کنی و یدونه هم باید کارنامه بگیری که زیرش ننوشته باشه :این کارنامه قابل استناد است" اگه اینارو ببری و تو مدارس بزرگسال ثبت نام کنی , ثبت نامت قطعی میشه و این نمرات تو کارنامه نمیاد یعنی اصلا کارنامه جدیدی نمیدن و این نمرات رو برای سازمان سنجش جهت اعمال 25% تو کنکور 97 استفاده میکنن و این هفته فک کنم هفته آخر ثبت نام ترمیم معدل تو مدارس بزرگسال باشه و ب منم گفتن که نمره خام هر درس کسی ک 17 بگیره با کسی ک 20 بگیره فرقی نداره


من رفتم یکی از مدارسی که ثبت نام میکرد گفت گواهی موقت قبولی ، کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی سوم ، فتو شناسنامه و 3 تا عکس باید برای ثبت نام بیاری حالا خدا کنه نمراتو تو دیپکد عوض بکنن و واسه سنجش بفرستن آخه پارسال واسه خیلیارو عوض نکردن و نفرستادن واسه سنجش :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammadturk68

> من رفتم یکی از مدارسی که ثبت نام میکرد گفت گواهی موقت قبولی ، کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی سوم ، فتو شناسنامه و 3 تا عکس باید برای ثبت نام بیاری حالا خدا کنه نمراتو تو دیپکد عوض بکنن و واسه سنجش بفرستن آخه پارسال واسه خیلیارو عوض نکردن و نفرستادن واسه سنجش


امسال فرق داره واس سنجش میفرستن

----------


## -AMiN-

*وقت تلف نکنید امسالم تاثیر مثبته
کلا چه رتبتون بشه هزار چه 20 هزار در هر صورت اشتباهه وقت گذاشتن
بخونید برای کنکور که چون خیلیا احتمال میدن اخرین سالیه که کنکور مثل قبل برگذار میشه داوطلبا بسیار بیشتر میشن*

----------

